# Anyone have experience with Mexican Dwarf crayfish(lobster) in a planted tank?



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

As some of you know or may have seen, I have a 90 gal. planted tank/nature aquarium that is stocked with mostly tetras and a feature pair of rams. I also have pgymy corys, kuhli loaches, some amano shrimp, and red cherry shrimp. There is ample space to hide or stake out territory, so I'm wondering if anyone would have any reservations/aware of any risks involved with adding a few dwarf crayfish. 

From what I've read, they are generally peaceful and they stay small and undemanding. I do wonder if they would hurt my cherry shrimp. There is one youtube video of such a crayfish eating a fish alive, but I can't see what fish it is eating. They generally seem smaller, if not the same size as any of my tetras. I do worry if they may grab a sleeping fish at night. 

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

Redshrimp2709 said:


> As some of you know or may have seen, I have a 90 gal. planted tank/nature aquarium that is stocked with mostly tetras and a feature pair of rams. I also have pgymy corys, kuhli loaches, some amano shrimp, and red cherry shrimp. There is ample space to hide or stake out territory, so I'm wondering if anyone would have any reservations/aware of any risks involved with adding a few dwarf crayfish.
> 
> From what I've read, they are generally peaceful and they stay small and undemanding. I do wonder if they would hurt my cherry shrimp. There is one youtube video of such a crayfish eating a fish alive, but I can't see what fish it is eating. They generally seem smaller, if not the same size as any of my tetras. I do worry if they may grab a sleeping fish at night.
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated.


I think I'm that size tank it will be fine. Anything under ten gallons I would say there will be some altercations. I have one in my ten gallon tank and the first day I added him he clipped all three of my guppies tails. I haven't had any major problem since then. I am moving him to a bigger tank asap though just incase.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I think they will make a mess of any plants? my buddy had one that would trim all his plants


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

dino said:


> I think they will make a mess of any plants? my buddy had one that would trim all his plants


Most crayfish will destroy plants, but the Mexican dwarfs are okay.


----------

